# multi room, bluetooth speakers



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Id like to install speakers in the ceiling, that are bluetooth capable.

So as I walk around my house with my ipad, it will connect to X speaker and play the sound vs having the audio come out of the ipad/tablet itself.

accessing the attic above the speaker location is quite easy.

Suggestions?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

The problem with Bluetooth Speakers is that they still need some Amp to run them. (not to mention power)
If you have easy access to the Attic, I'd install some nice In wall Speakers, hook them up to a Surround Receiver with Bluetooth of your Choice.
Marantz, Onkyo or Denon, they all have it.


Marantz and Denon also support true wireless HEOS Speakers. A bit expensive for my Taste though. But worth looking into.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Get headphones.

Bluetooth speakers need power. You'll probably have to pair them by using a step ladder.

Since they need power, you might as well use real speakers with speaker wires and run them to a whole house entertainment center and not have to worry about losing bluetooth pairing.

And lastly as an old audiophile - why put speakers in the ceiling? It's not an airport. Speakers are supposed be to a ear level (mid wall). High frequency tweeters need to be nearly line of sight for optimal sound reproduction. Meanwhile, sub woofers should be near the floor about 6" from any surrounding wall.

If you are only hoping to hear "information" as opposed to decent audio reproduction (for instance in a warehouse getting product) them ceilings could be fine - but I'd still install a real wired PA system for that.


----------



## goldenzrule (Jun 11, 2017)

Bluetooth is not the answer. Range issues, pairing issues. It will become a problem. Get a system with Wifi streaming and you will be MUCH happier. Sonos, Yamaha MusicCast, Denon Heos to name a few. There are other options as well, but definitely stick with Wifi and you will be happier.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry to intrude, but is wifi as good as bluetooth for speaker quality? Aside, walking around the house with a smartphone and the music following is news to me.:smile: There's no lag between the speakers?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

@carpdad, the wireless Speakers have a much stronger Signal, and multiple Speakers can be connected.
With Bluetooth, you are limited to one single Speaker, and the Range isn't that great.
A good Bluetooth Speaker I would probably use on a Laptop in the Backyard or at the Beach, LOL. Not for a Multi-Room System.
Cheers,


----------

